# California South Coast FT



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Any early feedback on this trial? Anyone there please post as much as you can, this one is *not* Entry Express so this is our only hope. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

*Calif*

Haven't heard any news yet we had to scratch Bear out of the Qual and AM  We trained monday at the golf course and Tuesday morning he couldn't open his eye the vet is not sure whats wrong but it is inflamed praying its better in a few days for the trial next weekend.
Cindy


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Oh Cindy, I'm sorry to hear that. I had to not enter any of the Southern trials because Gyro hurt his leg (again). Argh!!!!!! J
Janet


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

*calif*

I hope your baby gets better fast , I hate leg and eye injurys! A friend is judging the qual and derby if i hear i will post results. 
cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Calif South coast*

Cindy I am so sorry that you are missing the trial. Sure hope the eye is better for out trial next weekend. Ruth is at the trial but she does not have a computer and I doubt that she will call. Wasn't ot last year that Bear had an eye injury?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I had to scratch my Amy from the Am as well. She came into estreus last Sunday after I got back home from last week's trial. Darn.
Hope your guy gets well soon, Cindy. 
Could he have gotten some weed seeds in his lachrymal glands? Years ago that's exactly what happened to one of my dogs during a trial. Cal was there (hooray!!) and took a look and said to scratch him from the other stake and head home to our vet. We did and ended up having eye surgery. Thankfully everything worked out fine.
Keep us posted on how your boy is doing.
Suzanne B


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

*calif*

No , last year he had a cut pad that took a month to heal sure hope they aren't running water series there at this trial. (ran qual water there last year) Lots of glass. Two years ago he scratched his cornea on some nasty growth at the river ended up with surgery. The grass around the golf course is high and really full of seeds and dust. He has had some nasty material coming out of it for the last two days Dr rechecked it yesterday the right one looked better but the left one was bad He can open them in the house, which he couldn't do two yesterday but still squints in the sun i stopped the atripine drops but heard the eye could take three weeks or more for side effects to wear off . At least he didn't get hurt last weekend at the trial almost evey dog took a flip going to each of the land marks they hit the ditches pretty hard. One dog went for the flyer , starting yelping picked up the bird and made it back to his handler on three legs, his leg looked bad sure hope he is all right. It was Rocky if anyone has an update on him please let me know.
Cindy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Open and Am finished land marks. Callbacks to be announced at the tailgate. Qual scrapped water blind. That is all the news I have.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Calif So Coast*

I have just a tiny bit of info. Open has 48 back to second series and Am 43 or 45. I said it wasn't much! Suzanne sorry you had to miss this trial. 
Cindy the atropine dilates the eye and so light sensitive.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

*calif*

Thanks for the info any idea how long his eye will remain sensitve to the light. I'm freaking out 
Cindy


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Calif So Coast*

Cindy I am not sure about dogs but when I go to have eyes examed they use Atropine to dilate and it will take 6 - 8 hours unless they use revesal drops and then it is about an hour. So my guess would be a dogs eyes would be back to normal in a day or 2. But I am not a Vet. However if the irritation persists recovery will take awhile. My Bullet had eye injury due to seed under the third lid and they sewed it shut for a couple of weeks. He was fine afterwards. Keep checking with your Vet as I am sure you will. Bear does seem to be injury prone!


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

*calif*

when you train in the colorado or gila river if the clam shells dont get you the broken beer bottles will. SORRY, i didn't mean to highjack the thread does anyone know why they scrapped the Qual waterblind? Wind? 
Cindy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I do not know the reason. Apparently the first several dogs struggled. I am pretty sure wind was not the reason.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

I'm sorry I had to miss the trial, too, Marie. Amy did pretty well in the Am last weekend....even finished the waterblind, but wasn't called back as she slipped some whistles. Too late, I realized she couldn't hear me. She just used her little golden nose and trailed through the water, & cover to the blind. Aargg! But the good news was she wasn't bothered by the poison bird thrown upclose and towards the line to the blind on the right, the two water sluices into the water on the left, the "feathered" point, the bag of birds left lying near the point, or the fact that after the judge called our number, we had to walk back down the mound and run from behind it. :shock: 
Suzanne B


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Calif So Coast*

Hey Suzanne sounds like Amy is well on her way to have made it through all those obstacles. Good luck with her. I am always rooting for the Goldens. I miss Charlie. Marie


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

any results thru saturday eve?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*CA So Coast*

The only thing I have hear is 20 back to last series of Open. Anyone now the Q results or anything else?


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Correction to the above post . 20 Called backed to last series of Amateur.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2006)

its sunday afternoon...any more results for those of us wasting away at home ?


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

It's LATE  Sunday afternoon.....I'm being held captive by a bitch in estreus. Help, I'm bored out of my gourd--did everybody in the trial go out :shock: and nobody wants to tell us "stay at homes"??
Suzanne B


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Come on now, someone must know something?????????????????????


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Is this the trial that the Q started on Friday morning and took 2 full days to finish, even though the same set of judges were to start the Derby 'at the conclusion of the Q' on Saturday? I read that the Derby did not start until Sunday and had somewhere around 29 dogs entered.

Supposedly the water blind was scraped after numerous (don't know exactly how many) dogs failed it.

Sounds like another set of judges and/or more property would have been helpful.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

I suspect everyone who knows anything is on the long drive home.I spoke with Ruth Aud somewhere around Needles at 2:30. She said she thought that Tony Massahoes won the Q. Ruth finished the Am but headed for home 10 hour drive. She felt she was in Jam City. No other info.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

*Partial Results*

WOW - It's been difficult getting any info on the trial. I don't know how many starters and I can't find anyone with Q or Derby results. Soooo for all of us "home bodies" this is what I drummed up!!!  

Open

1st - Jack Vollstedt w/Angel
2nd -Rob Reuter w/Cutter
3rd - LuAnn Pleasant w/Rosa (Owner D Morton)
4th - Robin Gulvin - Not sure which dog


Amateur

1st - John Pampy - Not sure which dog
2nd - Lorna Kolstad - Not sure which dog
3rd - Jack Vollstedt w/Peaches
4th - ???

Tammy


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Boy, Tammy you are good!!!   Thanks!
How was duck hunting? Star get her limit?
Grandma Suzanne


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Grandma-
Duck hunting was excellent and yes Star got all of her birds. She was a very good girl and we had a lot of fun!!!


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thank you Tammy! This one has been like squeezing blood out of a stone. Good work and congratulations to those who placed.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Tammy thanks for your efforts. Janet congratulations on Cutter's second in the Open. I don't have a catalog but I think you co own Cutter. I wish someone had the minor stakes results.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Qual results w/ handler:
1: #38, P and A's Blk Rook, Tony Massahos
2: #29, Vista's Hillside Select, Luann Pleasant
3: #19, Nevada Risin Star, Bill Sargenti
4: #37, Chena River Calypso Callgirl, SH, David Kirker
RJAM #33, Jazztime's dust Devil Max, Diann Miller

Jams:

#1, Firemark Fast Forward, Luann P
#3, Poconip's Sparks with Steel, Mike Bassett
#15, Citori's Vista 40th Pres, Billy S.
#16, Light'em up Nitro, Valorie Martin
#21, Riverside Rough Ryder, David Terry
#25, Candlewood Juntin Time Xinga, Patty
#31, Steel Shot rocket Explosion, Bill Totten

1st Series: Flyer across 3 canals at around 100 yards, long memory retired bird thrown from top of mound at 250 yards. around 17 pick ups. Invitation to land blind right after marks.
2nd Series: 150 yard land blind , 3 pick ups, 26 or 27 called back to water blind
3rd Series: We scrapped the water blind because the entry into the channel with the influence of the flyer scent proved to be too tough. The dogs were excellent, short of having a large qual and the time issues waiting for handlers it pushed it to finish it in two days, no fault of the club or contestants. Water blind was 150 yards across a small point. around 8 dropped.
4th Series: Wide open water triple, L hand memory bird thrown across a canal, long middle retired bird at 200 yards and right hand flyer thrown across a wide channel. 19 called back to 4th, 12 finishers

Once again, excellent field of Dogs. My numbers might not be exact from memory.


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

Derby Results and handlers:

1: #19 Nebo's Black Pearl, Al Wilson
2: #18 Dunnigan Creek Rocky Road, Patti Kiernan
3: #16 Flyway's Ruby B. Gonia, Don Graves
4: #5 Sweet Home Cookin, Ed Zuhlke
RJAM #17 Volwood's Yellow Griz, Jack Vollstedt

Jam
#3, Tealcreek Patton's Saber, Chris Hatch
#4, Midnight's DBL shot of Expresso, Luann
#7, Justin Time Apache Lozen, Patti
#13, Midnight Titan, Debi Langston
#14, Bluewater Zoom Zoom, John Pampy
#19, Trapper's Double Trouble, Luann
#23, Skookumchuck's Big Cheese, Harry Bennetts

Once again an excellent field of dogs who really ran a nice trial.

1st Series, wide open double L bird flyer around 150 yds right hand memory bird 175 yds. Lost 2 dogs, 22 called back
2nd Series, 220 yard land single, 22 called back
3rd Series, 230 yard water single, 16 called back
4th Series, Big water double, left hand flyer 100 yards right hand bird 200 yards across pond. 4 dogs picked up


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Thanks for posting Robert. I'll see you this weekend at Yuma. Marie


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Anybody have the names of the dogs who got JAMS in the D & Q? Kind of hard to tell who was who with only numbers--not on EE & I don't have a catalogue since I had to scratch. About the only thing I do know is that there were about 64 dogs in the A....and dern it all, that don't amount to a hill of beans. Tammy, work your magic, please.
Suzanne B


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Suzanne-

I can't find anyone with a catalog or any additional information. I have two more sources to try a get a hold of so we'll see what happens. Let ya' know.

Tammy


----------



## Robert S. Libberton (Feb 7, 2005)

I updated my earlier post.


----------



## Tammy Z (Jan 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Robert!  

Tammy


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Re: Ca So Coast*



Annette said:


> Tammy thanks for your efforts. Janet congratulations on Cutter's second in the Open. I don't have a catalog but I think you co own Cutter. I wish someone had the minor stakes results.


Janis Olson is co-owner of Cutter, not Dog Command. They have similar names, though.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

*Ca So Coast*

Thanks Russ or Florence ; Janet e mailed me the info. No wonder I have been confused. Names are really very similar!!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Q Jam..

#1, Firemark Fast Forward...."Blur"!!! Congratulations, Melanie!! 

Sounds like a difficult series..well done!  

Judy


----------

